# Great Lakes Brewing Co. "Commodore Perry"



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I just stopped at giant eagle in Brookpark Ohio (my home town) and picked up a 6 pack of Great lakes seasonal beer by the name of Commodore Perry. This beer 7.5% alch/vol Will knock your socks off. It is wonderfully crafter from all natural ingredients with no preservatives. This beer is a Pale Ale, If you like in the Cleveland area or have a distributer near try "Commodore Perry" I guarantee it will be in the top 10 favorite beers you ever had. 10 out of 10 for taste, and freshness.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Love Great Lakes products -- although I have not had this one. In particular, I'm a big fan of the Edmund Fitzgerald Porter. Good in the bottle -- even better on tap. 
:alThanks for the tip. I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Edmund Fitzgerald Is in my top 5 all time fav. beer. Right behind Great Lakes Blackout Stout, In case you have not had it, it's only is out around feb. You'll love it!!!. At 8 bucks a 4 pack though its a bit pricey but delicious. And Is kind of hard to find outside of the brewery.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

HUGE fan of Great Lakes!

I was up in Ohio the weekend before last and my folks ran out of beer after my sister's wedding rehearsal. I drove to a neaby Buehler's and picked up 6ers of Burning River Pale Ale and Elliot Ness, along with some DFH Raison D'Etre and Rogue Dead Guy Ale. (Dad only had shitty beer so I hadn't had any yet!)

Hopefully I get a chance to try the Commodore Perry; I have a store here that has made orders for me before...

-Matt-


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

txmatt said:


> HUGE fan of Great Lakes!
> 
> I was up in Ohio the weekend before last and my folks ran out of beer after my sister's wedding rehearsal. I drove to a neaby Buehler's and picked up 6ers of Burning River Pale Ale and Elliot Ness, along with some DFH Raison D'Etre and Rogue Dead Guy Ale. (Dad only had shitty beer so I hadn't had any yet!)
> 
> ...


:fu You keep coming to OH and no party with your buds here. What's up with that? I think you may in real life be a Dwarf with large moles. Don't be ashamed bro. We love ya no matter how grotesque your physical appearance may actually be.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Great Lakes Brewing is one of my favorite things since i moved to NE Ohio. That and buying beer in 6 packs which is all but impossible at my former residence in the Peoples Republic of Pennsylvania.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Sounds real good. I've never even heard of it, but I'm going to try to find some. I've been on a crazy Sam Adams Summer Ale kick lately. It's time for a little change.


----------



## nortmand (Jul 28, 2006)

There's a beer bar near my house that has a rotating GLBC tap. We've been lucky enough to have Eliot Ness, Burning River, Blackout Stout, Edmund Fitzgerald, and many other excellent offerings from Great Lakes. And all for around $4 for a 25 oz. mug.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

nortmand said:


> There's a beer bar near my house that has a rotating GLBC tap. We've been lucky enough to have Eliot Ness, Burning River, *Blackout Stout*, Edmund Fitzgerald, and many other excellent offerings from Great Lakes. And all for around $4 for a 25 oz. mug.


Blackout Stout is my all time favorite beer. It is like no other beer. Unfortunately its only out for a couple months in the Jan/Feb time.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I was able to try this at the bar the other night and have to say that the one pint I drank was enough. The hops were just too overpowering for my liking.


----------

